# Installing Windows Server 2003



## haystacs (Jun 10, 2003)

I am unable to install Windows Server 2003 R2 on a Dell PowerEdge 1950. I installed the SCSI drivers but when Windows is loading setup I receive the following error:

Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer. 

Make sure any hard disk drives are powered on and properly connected to your computer, and that the disk-related hardware configuration is correct. This may involve running a manufacturer- supplied diagnostic or setup program.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance for your help!

-A


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You need to download the SCSI drivers from the Dell website
and put them on a floppy disk.
While booting to the 2003 disk,watch for the prompt that says
to load third party SCSI or raid drivers,press F6.
Press F6 and provide the drivers on the floppy when prompted.


----------



## haystacs (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I did install the drivers from a floppy but during the setup the hd are not being detected.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You sure you installed the drives correctly?


----------

